# Didn't drive my Jeep this morning :)



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Drove my S-10 Blazer instead. man am I glad as hell I did too, yall know those big red lights were all supposed to stop at? Well...apparently I was supposed to run one so this rich guy in a $60,000 BMW could make it to the store before the rain stopped, well, I stopped, he didn't, his entire front end, I mean clip, radiator fram, radiator, mounts lights subframe, everything, sacrificed itself to my 15 ton pintle hook that I keep plugged into the class 5 hitch 

He proceeded to chew my ***, for stopping at a red light, needless to say the cop that was enjoying his coffee at the 7-11 next door was NOT impressed with his story LOL


Oh did I mention theres no damage at all to my S-10 Blazer LMAO, If I hadn't been watching him I would not have known he had hit me LOL

Gotta love old trucks


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

I presume along with no damage to the Blazer, there was no damage to you as well? Just how fast was he going?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nope no damage to me either, I'd guess he was going about 25 or 26, it was a turn lane so you have no choice but to slow down from 45, and if he had been doing 45 he would have missed me completely and met a very unforgiving oak tree


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Glad to hear that you had no injuries! 
Oak tree? What about traffic in the intersection? It wouldn't have been too forgiving either!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea it wouldn't have been but they were all stopped so he'd have missed them and went straight off the road, I can't wait for his insurance company to call me  I love telling those people that theres no damage to my vehicle when the other one is totaled 
I called my insurance agent, he came out and took pictures, of both vehicles, and told me that I could get a new paint job on my bumper if I wanted it, but it wouldn't be worth the time in court since I paint the bumper with black spray paint from Wal mart


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I read a similar story about a woman driving through a rather well-to-do area and coming to a stop at a stop sign. The car behind her didn't want to stop and ran full into the back of her vehicle. The driver got out and started ranting and raving about how she should have NOT stopped at a STOP SIGN. Apparently nobody stops at that stop sign.

I can't believe some people are issued a license...


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea Its like that here too, I work for the City here and I was told than all city vehicles are REQUIRED TO STOP, at all stop signs, red lights and Yellow lights, Virginia Beach requires all persons to come to a full stop at a red light before making a right on red too, I get horns and fingers all day cause, if I get a ticket for something I did blatantly wrong I get fired no later than the end of the day, and the police are hot and heavy writing tickets around here, I just wish teh idiots that think its their personal speedway would all lose their license and have to walk permanently


----------

